# Candle making issue (Beeswax)!



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

How did you test to see if it was pure beeswax??


----------



## A Novice (Sep 15, 2019)

It is possible you have become sensitized to something in the beeswax. I have a friend who is so severrly allergic to anything having to do with honeybees that when her orthodontist put a bit of beeswax on a part of her braces, she had a severe allergic reaction.

You could try melting the beeswax when there is another person present, to see if they have a similar reaction. If they don't, then it is possibly something specific to you, and not to your wax. People vary somewhat in their response to respiratory irritants, so it isn't a perfect test.

If you both have similar reactions, then it is likely something about your wax or how you are melting it.

It is doubtful that storage conditions are much of a factor, as beeswax, especially if it is purified, is very stable.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

In addition to the excellent points A Novice raises, be useful to know the origin of the bees wax. Have read reports of workers being overcome with fumes when rendering wax due to pesticides and miteicides that get absorbed. Seems to me this would be much less of a problem here since the wax has been previously melted plus working with much smaller amounts.

Also how common is it for natural beeswax to be in pellet form? Know that paraffin and microcrystalline are available in pellets (called prills) just never seen beeswax sold that way.


----------



## Sarah T. (Dec 18, 2021)

G3farms said:


> How did you test to see if it was pure beeswax??



Hello G3farms, I have made candles of this beeswax and left them for weeks can’t remember how many exactly, however I’ve noticed a “bloom” on the candle its like a white frozen things on the candle and have read that this shows its a pure beeswax and those are the oils of the beeswax that shows up.

The second test is that I have added some pellets of the beeswax on water that has temperature of 40C and it didn’t melt, thats what I’ve read that the pure beeswax shouldn’t melt at this temperature and stay as a plastic. Am not sure but that what I have read while searching!


----------



## Sarah T. (Dec 18, 2021)

A Novice said:


> It is possible you have become sensitized to something in the beeswax. I have a friend who is so severrly allergic to anything having to do with honeybees that when her orthodontist put a bit of beeswax on a part of her braces, she had a severe allergic reaction.
> 
> You could try melting the beeswax when there is another person present, to see if they have a similar reaction. If they don't, then it is possibly something specific to you, and not to your wax. People vary somewhat in their response to respiratory irritants, so it isn't a perfect test.
> 
> ...


Hello, thank you for your reply. I was thinking and worried if I would have an allergy from beeswax but I usually eat different types of honey and used different product that has honey, never had any allergy reaction to it. Even this beeswax has dropped some melted wax on my hand by mistake while pouring it and didn’t notice any allergic reaction, the coughing thing started later maybe by the second order as I remember not sure and even the other order happened the same so don't know if I got sensitized to it now!

And yeah since you mentioned to see If someone else has the same issue, I remember one of the family member but not sure if its the same reason, was with me while melting wax but she didn’t notice anything however later I noticed that she started to cough a little not that much as how I did, and that didn’t happen to her when I used to do melting just as me. Also another person entered the place I was melting the beeswax and mentioned he feels it’s little hard to breathe and kinda smells something is burning but not strong smell, but I actually was melting the beeswax in low temperature, and I didn’t notice such smell!!

Sorry for the long text.


----------



## Sarah T. (Dec 18, 2021)

William Bagwell said:


> In addition to the excellent points A Novice raises, be useful to know the origin of the bees wax. Have read reports of workers being overcome with fumes when rendering wax due to pesticides and miteicides that get absorbed. Seems to me this would be much less of a problem here since the wax has been previously melted plus working with much smaller amounts.
> 
> Also how common is it for natural beeswax to be in pellet form? Know that paraffin and microcrystalline are available in pellets (called prills) just never seen beeswax sold that way.


Hello, thanks a lot for your reply. Okay that maybe is a problem as well besides that I might be sanitized and thank you for mentioning this. I am worried that these beeswax contain chemicals and when melting I might inhale that when it evaporates. Yet they mentioned no chemical used to filter the beeswax. However, i just read that the (residues of pesticides and varroacides accrue in wax) and that might be the problem am facing.

Since its not normal to get beeswax in pellets form, I’ll be searching for beeswax sold in blocks forms maybe.

Is there any suggestions to where I can get pure beeswax that is not chemically bleached and might not used any chemical pesticides!


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Sarah T. said:


> Since its not normal to get beeswax in pellets form, I’ll be searching for beeswax sold in blocks forms maybe.
> 
> Is there any suggestions to where I can get pure beeswax that is not chemically bleached and might not used any chemical pesticides!


Not suggesting pellets are the problem, just never seen natural beeswax sold that way. Do suggest you try a different supplier. For small quantities look for a local beekeeper who does not use chemicals. For larger quantities the suppliers for the cosmetic industry will have much cleaner wax. Probably a lot more expensive...

Might try melting outdoors or in a better ventilated location.


----------



## Sarah T. (Dec 18, 2021)

William Bagwell said:


> Not suggesting pellets are the problem, just never seen natural beeswax sold that way. Do suggest you try a different supplier. For small quantities look for a local beekeeper who does not use chemicals. For larger quantities the suppliers for the cosmetic industry will have much cleaner wax. Probably a lot more expensive...
> 
> Might try melting outdoors or in a better ventilated location.


Okay I will be looking and will do what you have told me. Thank you so so much I really appreciate your help thank you.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Not sure where you got your beeswax from, but I try to avoid large online sellers, especially the white stuff, lord knows what they have to do to it to make it white again. It always smells like paraffin to me, not beeswax. I buy my beeswax from verified local beekeepers and I have never had a problem with it, but I have had issues with buying beeswax from big online retailers or craft store chains with bad smells and noxious fumes.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

William Bagwell said:


> In addition to the excellent points A Novice raises, be useful to know the origin of the bees wax. Have read reports of workers being overcome with fumes when rendering wax due to pesticides and miteicides that get absorbed. Seems to me this would be much less of a problem here since the wax has been previously melted plus working with much smaller amounts.
> 
> Also how common is it for natural beeswax to be in pellet form? Know that paraffin and microcrystalline are available in pellets (called prills) just never seen beeswax sold that way.





beeswax pellets for candles - Google Search



GG


----------



## Micljemis (11 mo ago)

I also used to make candles because I love how candles create comfort at home, and I liked making them for myself and my friends. And then I started to have similar allergic reactions. I won't go into details, but after a series of tests, my doctor found out that I am allergic to beeswax, and I can no longer make candles on my own. I did not wholly refuse candles, but now I order them from _[edited by Moderator to remove spam link]_. I love candles too much, but health is also worth taking care of. I think you should go to your therapist with your symptoms.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Micljemis said:


> I also used to make candles because I love how candles create comfort at home, and I liked making them for myself and my friends. And then I started to have similar allergic reactions.


what do you add to the Wax?
when burned does it off gas any thing harmful to the lungs, sinus, etc?

GG


----------



## celeene.vcc (4 d ago)

Sarah T. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am doing candles of 100% pure white beeswas. At the beginning I started doing candles and everything was going great later I have added natural dyes like turmeric, chocolate and so, but later on when I come to melting pure pellets of the beeswax in the melting pot I start to cough and started to feel like something in my throat. I kept doing melting test again and again without adding anything to make sure and every time i try to melt it, it happens again!!
> 
> ...


It's not uncommon for people to experience some respiratory symptoms when working with beeswax, as it can release fumes when melted which can irritate the throat and lungs. In addition, some people may be more sensitive to fumes than others.
One thing you can try is melting the beeswax in a well-ventilated area, or using a fan to help disperse the fumes. You can also try using a candle-making tool such as a double boiler to melt the beeswax, which can help reduce the amount of fumes released.
It's also a good idea to use caution when working with any type of candle-making material and to follow proper safety precautions such as wearing gloves and protective eyewear.
If you continue to experience respiratory symptoms when working with beeswax, it may be a good idea to consider using a different type of wax for your candles. There are several other types of wax that can be used for candle-making, such as soy wax, paraffin wax, and palm wax. You may want to try one of these alternatives to see if they work better for you.


----------

